# [solved] Pidgin spelling correction problem

## dylix

** update **

hah, had to emerge enchant with aspell flags..

so pidgin isnt correcting my spelling errors  :Smile: 

i have aspell installed along with the english dictionary and gtkspell...

when i uncheck the option in pidgin config, it displays this debug msg in the console

(pidgin:31179): gtkspell-CRITICAL **: gtkspell_detach: assertion `spell != NULL' failed

any ideas?

----------

## bmadonna1401

Did you ever get this problem resolved I have gtksepll installed and the spell sue flag on but my spellign is not being corrected in pidgin, firefox or anything for that matter.

----------

## yoosty69

 *dylix wrote:*   

> ** update **
> 
> hah, had to emerge enchant with aspell flags..
> 
> 

 

Yup, adding aspell to the world USE flags works for me.

Thanks for the hint  :Wink: 

Edit:

From the enchant einfo -- 

"

 * Starting with enchant-1.4.0 default spell checking engine has changed

 * from aspell to hunspell. In case you used aspell dictionaries to

 * check spelling you need either reemerge enchant with aspell USE flag

 * or you need to emerge myspell-<lang> dictionaries.

 * aspell is faster but has less features then hunspell and most

 * distributions by default use hunspell only. Nevertheless in Gentoo

 * it's still your choice which library to use...

"

----------

